# Found Cardboard under vinyl siding



## phage (Jul 18, 2010)

After an electrician relocated our outside electrical service box, I had small area of siding to repair from where the old box was located.

As I had scraps of the vinyl siding, I went to work and after taking the damaged portions down immediately noticed what appeared to be cardboard from boxes under the siding.

This is a 1963 built house in the Midwest, and only my second home so I’m pretty new to many things. We purchased the house from the flipper and have hit other issues so I’m wondering if this is the last straw.

Anyone have any idea why a siding person would put cardboard underneath vinyl siding? I’m attaching some pictures to this post. From what I can tell there is masonite underneath the cardboard. My fear is this is under the entire house.

Thanks in advance ..

Frustrated new home owner


----------



## Tom Struble (Dec 29, 2008)

looks like he was trying to level out the wall,other parts of the house may have a foam underlayment and they ran out, then the cheap ----- used the boxes the siding came in,that's pretty shameful right there,i could see using it in small amounts as a shim but...


----------



## racebum (Mar 8, 2010)

shady yes, but, before you tear your house apart just how long has the siding been there? if you have no problems as of yet i would leave it be until you're given a reason to tear it off.


----------



## MJW (Feb 7, 2006)

tomstruble said:


> looks like he was trying to level out the wall,other parts of the house may have a foam underlayment and they ran out, then the cheap ----- used the boxes the siding came in,that's pretty shameful right there,i could see using it in small amounts as a shim but...


Who is the cheapo???? The sider or the flipper???? or both?

Should be illegal.


----------



## phage (Jul 18, 2010)

*time to inspect some more*

Thanks for the responses guys! It pretty much confirmed what I suspected.

At this point I'm not sure when the siding was done, but based on some other problems I wouldn't put it past the flipper.

I'm planning on spot checking the front and sides to see if it has foam like it should or more cardboard. Perhaps he just got cheap on the rear of the house.


----------

